# Who could be the Antichrist?



## stephen7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Who could be the Antichrist?Give your opinions with proof.


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 20, 2006)

Why does it matter? BTW, I'm Anti-all-religions and Anti-all-psychopath-sociopath-schizophreniac-self_proclamied-prophets.
That makes me a perfect contender.


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess Dan Brown !


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 20, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I guess Dan Brown !


LOL


----------



## anandk (Sep 20, 2006)

there could a little bit of him in EACH of us 

this may interest u
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29537&highlight=christ


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

dood! There was a movie based on this 6.6.6 concept. Do u know the name of the movie? I watched it when I was a kid around 8-10 yrs ago!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2006)

End of Days! with Arny *ing  and anti christ? infact antichrists are available right here in our forum itself


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2006)

Omen ?


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

Omen? is it a very old film or a new one?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2006)

The old Omen is very old, Then came Omen II, Omen III and Omen IV. Now a new Omen released on 06.06.06 in the US. But the old Omens were the real deal!

*imdb.com/find?s=all&q=omen


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok then i'll download it tonite!


----------



## Apollo (Sep 21, 2006)

These are enough to get you started:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antichrist
*www.newadvent.org/cathen/01559a.htm

This is purely a propaganda.  Or maybe not. 
*www.bushisantichrist.com/


----------



## nikhilrao (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe Musharaff is him.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 21, 2006)

Heard it on the history channel
Charecter traits of antichrist
1> Good orator
2> Finatic
3> Pure evil
you know the list.
The history channel justifies this as hitler. 

I have different candidates:
May we please call on stage [applause please] 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Candidate no 1: Mushraff! Shoulda heard his speech in the UN General assembly yesterday! 

Next canditate? His new found [ie post afghan war] brother from another mother G W Bush.

And from this side of the LOC mr. Arjun Singh and his evil quota politics.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So who will it be 1,2 or 3?
you decide.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
not intended to hurt anyone [including musharaf and bush]
just a bit of fun!


----------



## nix (Sep 21, 2006)

can be osama bin laden...


----------



## chesss (Sep 21, 2006)

> opinions with proof.


proof???


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 25, 2006)

people believing that there is something called antichrist and another big one called the big bang


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 26, 2006)

The highest authority called pope.


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

The christian's themselves! 
After all Jesus was born a Jew and he was a carpenter!. The irony is that the carpenter got crucified on the cross! and who betrayed him? hmmmm.......


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2006)

if X'ians are like Moslem's,what will happen to you Poon?actually i believe U do remember danish cartoons depicting portraits of Mahomed,the Prophet...
Christians do have much tolerance.


----------



## Poon (Nov 3, 2006)

My dear friend Christians are worse than muslims. I hope you remember the atrocities committed in the past. Even today America the biggest terrorist has declared war on terrorism. I think they are the bigger threat than Islam. If you want a discussion about religion I can give it to you. 
Your statement has stereotyped muslims I think If christians were like muslims we would be better as it is a fact that the media is trying to hide after all Islam is superior to christianity. Christianity is the most discriminatory religion in the world as they try to convert. They think it is there burdern to go and preach the gospel around the burdern
Rice bowl christianity. "When the white man came we had the land he had the bible, when he left he had the land we had the bible".

However there is a different between Christianity and "Churchianity"


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

I disagree poon! There is clear cut line between "few", "some", "most" and "all" that can dramatically change the meaning of ur post!

When talked about terrorism, u shud say "*most* terrorists found are muslims today", "*few*" muslims are terrorists today.



			
				poon said:
			
		

> Christianity is the most discriminatory religion in the world as they try to convert


U can't mark any particular religion as discriminatory. Only its followers take the wrong path. I agree in the past "some" christians tried to convert and some today still are. But that doesn't mean all christians are like that. I also know that some whites still try to practise apartheid, but then again not all whites r like that. Go to UK and US, u'll find most people especially whites with good, helpful & friendly nature. "*Most*" People who try to create terror there today r blacks or "negros". Everybody is afraid of them ! Go there n check for urself!



			
				poon said:
			
		

> Even today America the biggest terrorist has declared war on terrorism. I think they are the bigger threat than Islam


Islam is not a threat! But extremism is a threat! Yes, America is the biggest threat. But Americans are not a threat! U shud classify ur thoughts of what ur saying! U shud know when America attacked Iraq for WMDs, almost the whole US n Uk opposed their leadership's actions! AMericans came on streets n burnt the effigies of Bush n Blair. The whole world condemned this.

So please don't hate religions! All religions r the same. But its only its followers who try to to defame the religion and do bad practices. *Some* muslim clerics n Maulanas who try to teach incorrect history n science to Muslims, *some* christians who try to convert and spread wrong messeges, *some* fake pandits who take bribe n generate wrong kundlis and spread wrong messeges outta their ignorance are all the same. These people need to be eradicated from the society n people of their particular religions shudn't oppose it! 
We Hindus have come out of our ignorance already n don't give any importance to fake pandits. Only some uneducated and mindless Hindus get motivated by such pandits. Christians converters shud be taught a lesson. And one thing is most Muslims are still not liberal yet. They still try to defend their Maulanas and clerics who try to spread wrong messeges and wrong teachings and history.  So a Religion has nothing to do with hate or discrimination!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 3, 2006)

I have neither seen Jesus, Mohammed, Buddha or as a matter of fact any hindu God. So how can we even be sure as to what's written in our so called holy book are ture. I think religion was created by humans so, we can't just say that some religion is bad or worse but one must realise that the followers (human) are good or bad.
So one must evaluate a person by is values rather than what religion he/she belongs to.
So it not the chirstian or muslims or hindus that are bad but its the people who are worse. 
It is very easy for people to blame a particular religion than to accept the fact that it is their own fault.


----------



## Poon (Nov 3, 2006)

I totally agree with you guys. I know you can never generalise and it is wrong to make such direct statements. But I did it purposely to start of a debate in reply to the previous post. I guess my statements were too much of a direct attack. I have very well meaning friends from all different religious backgrounds.
regards guys


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2006)

@Poon, are you trying to start a eRiot here, I think we must stick to the topic of this thread and dont branch away.

Also, If america is the cause of unrest in the world, how can you blame all christians? The religion doesnot preach violence, it is the mentality of the people that makes the difference. I am not at all offended by your words but, I just thought that you should know.

As for the anti christ,I think he has always been here. For, sin in the world didnot start since 6/6/06, it ws quite before that. The antichrist knows everything going on and trying his best to bring the world at war. He is already paving the way for the final judgement.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> I have neither seen Jesus, Mohammed, Buddha or as a matter of fact any hindu God. So how can we even be sure as to what's written in our so called holy book are ture.


If u haven't seen the above holy people, then that doesn't mean ancient texts are wrong! U shudn't talk about ancient things like that! May sometime in 3000 AD all the rural areas become urbanised or may be the situation become a hell like in "Matrix". Then how'll the people know what was rural? They might say same like u that it might be false. People tend to disbelieve what they dont know or dont have evidence about most of the times. SO instead questioning whether its true its better not to say nething about it! Or if u wanna question then u shud have an argument with ample evidence to support it!



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> I think religion was created by humans so, we can't just say that some religion is bad or worse but one must realise that the followers (human) are good or bad.
> So one must evaluate a person by is values rather than what religion he/she belongs to.
> So it not the chirstian or muslims or hindus that are bad but its the people who are worse.
> It is very easy for people to blame a particular religion than to accept the fact that it is their own fault.


I agree absolutely and wud like to add that people shud have a sense of judgement before following their religion. They shud not follow anyone,maulana,clerics,pandits,pope etc blindly and shud also see/check if their preachings causes any hatred or communal tensions!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 3, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> If u haven't seen the above holy people, then that doesn't mean ancient texts are wrong! U shudn't talk about ancient things like that! May sometime in 3000 AD all the rural areas become urbanised or may be the situation become a hell like in "Matrix". Then how'll the people know what was rural? They might say same like u that it might be false. People tend to disbelieve what they dont know or dont have evidence about most of the times. SO instead questioning whether its true its better not to say nething about it! Or if u wanna question then u shud have an argument with ample evidence to support it!



I didn't say that the text is wrong but pointed out that all of it is not the truth. Infact, I think that as the teaching of these books filtered down the generations, people added stuffs for their own benefit. 
Also those who believe in holy people also don't have any evidence to prove their existence but still they believe. So maybe tomorrow if I fell like I would also start believing in god/holy people.
Also would like to point out that if people stop asking question then we may never find any truth/answers for our arguments.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> 1. I didn't say that the text is wrong but pointed out that all of it is not the truth. Infact, I think that as the teaching of these books filtered down the generations, people added stuffs for their own benefit.
> 2. Also those who believe in holy people also don't have any evidence to prove their existence but still they believe. So maybe tomorrow if I fell like I would also start believing in god/holy people.
> 3. Also would like to point out that if people stop asking question then we may never find any truth/answers for our arguments.


1. An English Dictionary doesn't get published if the company is found to be violating the terms and adding its own words and incorrect meanings. Validation is the key! Similarly holy books can't be published like that. All the pages and the pieces of wisdom are verified first before making its copies! Yea filtering is there, but not in books but in our own minds where ignorant pandits,maulanas,clerics,popes etc keep on saying nething they like and adding their own rubbish statements!
2. Don't get offended, but do u have any proof who ur great great great great grandfather was?? and if he really existed?? and whether u really follow his bloodline?? Similar is the case with holy people! I hope u don't expect the ancient people to have camera shots and blood samples of those holy people for u too agree!
3. Ofcors u shud ask questions, the whole world of science n evolution is based on spirit of questioning! But u shud have a strong argument with evidence to support that questioning!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry but maybe I am not able to explain myself. 
But I simply wanted to say that I just pointed out that the "TEACHINGS" get filtered, I did not say anything about any books being validated for publishing. 

Secondly, its not the matter of proof but of choice. And I am not really interested into knowing as to who my forefathers were. But if I could I would like to have some samples........

Thirdly, people who belive in holy people don't have any evidence to prove their existence and this is the argument as to "why they still believe in them"? And the answer is as I had stated earlier, its a matter of personel choice.

Well this discussion could go on and on. It's better we return to the topic. So in my opinion the real ANTICHRIST are people of today (most of them).......maybe I am also one of them.


----------



## mediator (Nov 6, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Sorry but maybe I am not able to explain myself.


Ur not the only one. Most people try to debate without making themselves clear!



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> But I simply wanted to say that I just pointed out that the "TEACHINGS" get filtered, I did not say anything about any books being validated for publishing.


May be, but u said they "added" stuff! Where? Anybody wud percieve that u said it about books!



			
				ohn_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Secondly, its not the matter of proof but of choice. *And I am not really interested into knowing as to who my forefathers were.* But if I could I would like to have some samples........


U want to have choice for u that holy people existed or not? Now thats insane. If u had limited it to proof, that wud have been understood! Its better to be logical than to be insane n asking about choices!

As for the highlighted part, Its a common human nature and I guess the most idiotic nature too that humans shud try to change! U don't want to keep a watch on ur history and u want others to give evidences from holy people's history??????????

U dont know who ur forefathers were! Tommororow ur children will ask who ur grandfather was! Since u dont know beyond ur father, what will u tell em? Ur children will ask for proof, what will u show em? Will u say, ur grandfather was a fictitious character? or perhaps a character from some story?

I hope u got mah point. The same's the case with holy books and holy people. Most People don't usually maintain their family tree and their culture. Then it starts to deplete n later the future generations ask who the man was from that culture! If they had maintained their history, then future generations instead asking "who he was" wud have been praising "the one who was before them".

So asking for concrete evidences like some video footage,blood samples (if u want that) in such a case, is a little far-fetched and a further mockery of the human nature I guess. So start making ur family tree, before ur children begin to ask for proof of even ur grandfather!

As for samples, aren't the ancient paintings, statues etc enough for u that date back to 1000s of yrs? We have Mahatma gandhi's statue. Wud u like if future generations ask absurdly like u even when they know all about Gandhiji and have a statue of him? U know n I know that gandhji existed, but will u like future generations to talk like u??

So instead of showing how insane the human nature can get, its better not to talk further!



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Thirdly, people who belive in holy people don't have any evidence to prove their existence and this is the argument as to "why they still believe in them"? And the answer is as I had stated earlier, its a matter of personel choice.


What evidence u really want?? Video footages?? Aren't the existing proofs enough for u? Its like convincing Pakistani leadership that there are terrorist camps operating on its soil! No matter how much evidence u give em, they still won't believe it !



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Well this discussion could go on and on. It's better we return to the topic. So in my opinion the real ANTICHRIST are people of today (most of them).......maybe I am also one of them.


Thats better!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 6, 2006)

Ya, better for the fight to stop before someone gets hurt. After all this is section "FIGHT CLUB".


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Nov 6, 2006)

shaunak said:
			
		

> Heard it on the history channel
> Charecter traits of antichrist
> 1> Good orator
> 2> Finatic
> ...


I agree with this completely, especially the last thing about arjun singh


----------



## mediator (Nov 7, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Ya, better for the fight to stop before someone gets hurt. After all this is section "FIGHT CLUB".


Not "hurt" dear, but "mocked" because of his absurd,narrow and blind questioning and reasoning instead of thinking broadmindedly and deeply about it ! Yea this is FIGHT CLUB which is a terrible place for absurd and ignorant thinkers and posters and soft skinned guys!!!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 7, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Not "hurt" dear, but "mocked" because of his absurd,narrow and blind questioning and reasoning instead of thinking broadmindedly and deeply about it ! Yea this is FIGHT CLUB which is a terrible place for absurd and ignorant thinkers and posters and soft skinned guys!!!!



Yes buddy........rightly said, "absurd, narrow and blind reasoning instead of thinking broad mindedly". But some people just can't think right. Can't help them.


----------



## mediator (Nov 7, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Yes dear........rightly said, "absurd, narrow and blind reasoning instead of thinking broad mindedly". But some people just can't think right. Can't help them.


Soooo Ur finally getting it!  N then those narrow minded n absurd thinkers keep asking for evidence even when there is ample to justify the statements! Those absurd thinkers give their expert opinions, ask for choices instead logic, don't believe in existing scientific techniques that prove that holy people used to exist, don't believe in ancient statues, don't like to maintain their family trees and then still keep on asking for evidence insanely. Yes ur right, they really need help n need to be enlightened to make them think right!! 
I guess in their state of schizophrenia they expect the world to show them video footages n blood samples of those ancient people. Now how can any one produce that?? So ur correct, these people are like leftists,CPM,Arjun Singh who like to give their expert opinions and like to talk stupid openly and when they find that everybody's laughing on them, they hide their face for sometime and resume their retarded behavior again!!

Ur correct they need treatment, before everyone makes a mockery of these guys !!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 7, 2006)

The real absurd guys are who just blindly believe as to what is written in some books.  Retarded people can sometimes be cured but these narrow minded people who blindly believe in "HOLY PEOPLE", there is no cure for them. And maybe only their "HOLY PEOPLE" can help them. 
Also people try to maintin their family tree but when u ask them as to who were the original member of this tree, they have no answer. So, when they don't know as to what/where is their origin, why jump about and say that I belong to that tree or to this?


----------



## mediator (Nov 7, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> The real absurd guys are who just blindly believe as to what is written in some books.


I told u absurd talkers never quit n like to get themselves mocked even further! No, the real absurd guys are not as u said! The real absurd guys are the ones who think that others are following blindly and think they r the best!! No one follows blindly buddy! They think they r the only sane person on the whole earth! The absurd guy is the one who schizophreniacely thinks that all are morons and he is the best. And its a well known scientific fact that such a guy is mentally retard who thinks like that about others!!!



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Retarded people can sometimes be cured but these narrow minded people who blindly believe in "HOLY PEOPLE", there is no cure for them. And maybe only their "HOLY PEOPLE" can help them.


Only retarded people like to think like that and give their expert comments like above quoted!! They don't have clarity in their own minds and foolishly come out in open radiating their miserable behaviour with such confidence!! The world has given him facts, but still he absurdly and foolishly says that others blindly follow. Now who won't generate pity or laugh on him for that?



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Also people try to maintin their family tree but when u ask them as to who were the original member of this tree, they have no answer. So, when they don't know as to what/where is their origin, why jump about and say that I belong to that tree or to this?


This is also a character of absurd talkers who post such contradicting statements!! One one hand they say family tree is there, but on other they say they can't name original member! Now who wont mock these contradicting guys?? Family tree doesn't contain empty records or blank pages buddy! If there is a family tree then ofcors there has to be original member who started that tree! 
The world evoluted from single cell bacteria, then to monkeys n then to humans. So I hope u don't say the real ancestor is single cell bacteria!! 

So these retarded people suffer from contradicting thoughts too n here we have a perfect example!!


----------



## chesss (Nov 7, 2006)

> The real absurd guys are who just blindly believe as to what is written in some books.


Naah that is not absurd. A majority of  humans are programmed/evolved such that we simply become/do things that we experience during childhood.
 How do I know this?

FERAL CHILDREN! a man who spend 8 years of his childhood living with chickens, still AFTER 20 years behaves like one!!!! - His brain is permanently changed!
Likewise all of us are told about god/religion/good/bad/football? at childhood and it gets permanently hardcoded in our heads. 
Soem feral children recover from this, others don't.Similarly some people are able to reason others can't.


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2006)

@john_the_ultimate : Thats more like a debate! I hope u can continue like that now 



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> See I said that there is no proof so I don't belive in "holy people"...right. That's my point of view.


I can understand that. Most people don't believe what they haven't saw. Right? I too don't believe in god. But I see these holy people as normal people like us who might have achieved some sorta extreme wisdom. Nobody follows neone for no reason! Why people follow Mahatama Gandhi?? Some may even start a religion in his name!
But if u didn't see these ancient people doesn't mean that they didn't existed! Why people make statues of popular people? Why do they make their drawings? If there exist so many statues dating back to 1000s of yrs,books revealing what he did, glorious religious places in his name....... then its quite obvious that someone popular corresponding to that statue might have existed! Its as simple a logic!!

Now some people see them as GOD , thats a bit unscientific coz we don't have any facts to support it! But again these people existed! The holy books say that they had special powers. I dunno about it and things human don't know, they often term it as fictitious or imaginary. If we don't know, then we shudn't talk about it! May be there are special techniques that might have existed in ancient era and science is still not able to discover it! Dogs react to sounds beyond human hearings. Suppose u didn't know about sound waves and their ranges, what wud u have said That the "Dog is mad and reacting insanely"? Isn't it? I hope u got mah point!

So thinking that these people existed is one thing and that they were god is another thing!  



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Now, say someone ask u as to why u believe in the "holy people" and that they existed. What will be ur answer? Ya I know that it's written in books and there are ancient statues and many more thing. *Other than these thing how will u explain your belief.......leave what others say.......just ur point of view.* It's not the matter if you are right or I am wrong but just ur view.


Ancient Statues found in plenty+holy books are enough! But "other than these things" is a little hard for me to explain to u! 
Its hard coz I guess ur a christian and I'm a hindu. I dont have much knowledge about christianity and its past ! So in ur words I'll say that it will be hard for me to convince u, that things associated with christianity are real and Jesus is real!!!

But in my own religion I can convince everybody that the holy people associated with Hinduism are for real and existed!! U have statues,books,scientific evidences,vedas, and other advancements Hinduism had! I can't describe u the whole thing here as it is really too big for me to write here!

So I request u too read this thread Ancient India, MAhabharat (Hinduism), Mysteries and Evidences!

U want facts? They r there "other than statues n books" as u wanted! 

I cud have written all the content of that thread here too to make my argument more strong. But this thread is associated with christianity and I'm not here to utter nething about christianity but just "holy people and religions" topic that is brought in this thread! Also speaking about Hinduism or Islam or whateva in this thread cud have sparked communal debate! And I didn't wanted to deviate the topic!

About christianity I can't help u further, but about Hinduism.....be my guest! Read that link I gave in carefully, broadmindedly,without any hate,peacefully and unbiased. Read the comments in the sources of that thread, read what people in those sources have already said. Read the facts given by foreigners and recent findings! It will take u like 2-4 hrs to read everything in the sources. 

And then atlast if u wanna comment on the facts comment in that thread only. If u wanna give expert comments PM me. But please don't start a fight there or mix it in here!

And I hope u maintain the maturity of this debate like u did now!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for giving ur views........I do follow that thread.......and also think that the people of that time may had scientific capablities, which are at this moment beyond our imagination. But atleast some of those technologies should have survived but I am not able to understand as how all of it just disappeared. Maybe they are still there and we are not able see them. 
About chistianity, I don't like the theory that the whole world was created in 6 days and many more such thing (it could be a really long list). I also really hate when people (our so called priest) use the book and its teaching for their own advantage.


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> But atleast some of those technologies should have survived but I am not able to understand as how all of it just disappeared.


Yes some of those have survived! The knowledge  of ayurveda, vedic mathematics, astrology, techniques to build aircrafts etc. have survived. Many more might be there hidden someplace unexplored (lhasa example). Did u read about Ashoka n his society of men?
Neways I don't like to talk all that here. U may reply to all that n evidences in that thread only. We can discuss that there, so that other like minded people also take part ! 



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> About chistianity, I don't like the theory that the whole world was created in 6 days and many more such thing (it could be a really long list)


I dont wanna question christianity n start a communal war ! Christians shud do that if they think things aren't right!



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> I also really hate when people (our so called priest) use the book and its teaching for their own advantage.


That exists everywhere in every religion! I think people shud read the holy books and pieces of wisdom embedded in them themselves. They shudn't blindy follow any religious priest.


----------

